# Bluetooth Issues



## meglynn206 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am having a few issues with my bluetooth in my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ. I have an HTC Evo 4G through Sprint

1. I turn the bluetooth on on my phone and it says it's connected, however sometimes if I get a call or make a call I will give the commands through the audio and then the music comes back on and the call is going through my phone, not my car audio?? Also, sometimes I turn my bluetooth on my phone and the car doesn't recognize it, it won't connect. It says "paired but not connected" It's really annoying to have to keep deleting the profile and repairing...

2. I have stored some contacts via Hands Free Calling with their #'s & nametags but I am wondering is there anyway to have a contacts name come up on the screen when I am calling them or they are calling me? 
- I have been reseraching online for hours and several forums have talked about the phone book syncing or having problems with Andriod phones and that you have to decline syncing your address book with your car, but when I pair my phone, I don't even get asked this question by my phone? There is no option for me to upload address book from phone and I would like to at least attempt to do this even though I have been reading that is what is causing issues with the connection problems
- Can I do this manually by adding names and phone numbers to the phone book? If so, how?? I get to the phone book screen and enter a number but I don't know how to "move on" and type a name etc. and I can't find it in the cruze manual.

I'm getting really confused by all of this so I hope someone can help me. I've been reading my manual and the internet for hours looking for answers but can't seem to find one that works. I have unpaired and paired my phone to my bluetooth in my car several times.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

#1 is most likely the phone. Other people have the same phone without this problem.

#2 is a bug in the Android 2.3.x Gingerbread. Google changed how the Bluetooth contacts operate between Froyo (2.2.x) and Gingerbread. I don't know if this change was intentional or a bug, however.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

meglynn206 said:


> I am having a few issues with my bluetooth in my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ. I have an HTC Evo 4G through Sprint
> 
> 1. I turn the bluetooth on on my phone and it says it's connected, however sometimes if I get a call or make a call I will give the commands through the audio and then the music comes back on and the call is going through my phone, not my car audio?? Also, sometimes I turn my bluetooth on my phone and the car doesn't recognize it, it won't connect. It says "paired but not connected" It's really annoying to have to keep deleting the profile and repairing...
> 
> ...




meglynn20,
Are you still experiencing this issue? If you are, I would suggest that you contact your local dealership about this. If you would like me to contact them and set up your appointment please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN and the name of your dealership. Either way, please keep me posted on this. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## BRW (Sep 6, 2012)

I also had the same problem with my 2012 cruze. I have not been able to get the Bluetooth to work correctly since I have had it. I have a Motorola droid X2. My salesman was able to contact his droid x to the vehicle, and it worked most of the time, but not so for my phone. My wife also has the same type of phone, a Motorola droid x2, it will not work either. It does the same thing that everyone else is complaining about. It will pair to the car, and both the car and the phone say that they are connected. Yet when I try to make a phone call, it says unable to make a call with your Bluetooth device. I can tell when the phone in the vehicle are connected because of the Bluetooth icon that appears on the screen of the car. The icon will come and go. My salesman finally told me that the car is up to date with the latest Bluetooth frequencies. He said that the OnStar system will update as new frequencies become available. He says the problem is with my phone.

I will be able to upgrade my phone with Verizon within the next six weeks, and am trying to figure out which phone I should get it so that it will work with my car. I'm thinking about staying away from Motorola and going with something like HTC. Does anybody have any advice for me?
I've only had the car for five days. Another option would be just to take the car back. Connectivity in my vehicle is important to me.

New note: after I posted this I continued to read through the forum. I found several instances where people said that if they would "deny" the car access to your phonebook in your phone, then it would work. I figured I had put so many hours into this already, that it wouldn't hurt to go out and try it one last time. Well, lo and behold, it works! I turned the car on and off multiple times and each time it was able to automatically link back to my phone when I turned the car back on. And also each time I turned the car back on and it indicated that it had connected, I tried to make a phone call. I was successful every time. When I was attempting to pair the phone at the dealership as well as following all instructions that I had seen, I was always led to believe that you should say yes when allowing the car access to the phone book in your phone. I can see now that this is what was causing the system to get jacked up. I really can't see any reason why you would need to allow the car access to your phone book anyway. If there are numbers that you need to call on a regular basis but you don't remember number, just take the time to enter it into the phonebook of the car itself. It only takes a minute per entry, has since you tell the car the name of the contact it has your voice as a tag that it can recognize. It works every time.

I hope this helps anybody else who reads it. There are so many entries about this out there that any kind of fix would seem to be greatly needed.

Good luck everybody


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I had this problem with the gingerbread android version. Do you have a rooted phone for changing ROM's? The sync to address book pops up to ask permission just after it connects during the initial pairing process, usually it only shows for a second or two.
Here is a link you can see compatible phones if all else fails. https://www.onstar.com/web/bluetooth/home?brand=Chevrolet


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

You should connect to OnStar and ask the representative to send the Bluetooth update. I believe the Evo4G was one of the phones that is now compatible...


----------



## joeroark1981 (Jun 26, 2016)

Not sure if anyone is still following this thread, but I'm having some issues. I just bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze and have been have problems with the phone book features. I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 5. After the phone is paired and i tell the phone to allow sharing of the contacts with the car. When I go into the menu for the phonebook and call list, all it says is "Phonebook Unavailable". Any ideas??

Thanks,
Joe Roark


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

joeroark1981 said:


> Not sure if anyone is still following this thread, but I'm having some issues. I just bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze and have been have problems with the phone book features. I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 5. After the phone is paired and i tell the phone to allow sharing of the contacts with the car. When I go into the menu for the phonebook and call list, all it says is "Phonebook Unavailable". Any ideas??
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe Roark


Hi Joe,

We're sorry to hear about this Bluetooth concern in your Cruze. We recommend contacting our Infotainment Customer Support team, as they are in the best position to assist with Infotainment related inquiries. Their number is (855) 478-7767 and they are available Monday through Saturday from 8 a.m. to 10 p.m. EST. If they are unable to resolve this for you, please let me know and I'd be happy to look into other options. 

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## pamelainchicago (Jan 6, 2013)

I have recently upgraded the OS in my Alcatel Idol 3 to Marshmallow and have lost the bluetooth connection in my chevy cruze 2012. It says it is paired but the call goes through the phone not the bluetooth. Has anyone else had a problem with this OS upgrade? 
I have deleted and repaired the phone multiple times with the same results, iPhones and androids with lollipop can be paired and work fine.


----------



## pamelainchicago (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello again, Just bumping this thread again to see if anyone has any ideas. The Chevy dealership says not their problem, the phone company says not their problem. Meanwhile I have no bluetooth. I know that this technology is almost taken for granted now days and it is not only difficult but dangerous and illegal to not use bluetooth in your car. What is the next step to be taken? new phone? new car?? (lol) though not a GM product ever again if this how they roll with their technology : (


----------

